# Need help with alienware, build, audio, graphics



## needhelp12345 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

My girlfriend has decided to get me a new computer for valentines :laugh:.

However, i'm pretty terrible at this, so we've decided to go through Dell and get an Alienware Area51. The computers purpose is for gaming andd my job (Editing videos)

Components for it so far are..

Intel i7 950 (3.06Ghz, 8MB L2 cache, 4.8GT/sec)

12GB 1066MHz (3x4GB) Tri Channel Memory

.. Now, all good so far. This is where i get confused. :sigh:

I wanted DUAL SLI 1.8GB GTX295s, now.. 

What i don't know is, will i be recieving audio through HDMI (Thats if the card even has HDMI out for video :/ I'm terrible, i know.) 

Now, my current pc (Sony vaio VGX-XL100, old, terrible I know :/ ) Came completely pre-built, so i simply plugged HDMI from the back of the vaio into my TV. Perfect video / audio.

Now what i want to know is, will the GTX295 / Area51 / or the built in soundcard with the area51 (Integrated HDA 7.1 Dolby Digital Audio) have the right connections for my TV?

My TV is a Sony Bravia KDL-32S4000 ( http://www.sony.lv/product/t32-s-series/kdl-32s4000#pageType=TechnicalSpecs Tech specs)
Picture of TVs connections on the back ( http://i45.tinypic.com/6sqfqw.jpg )

What i basically need to know is, will i actually be recieving audio through my TVs speakers with this set up, or would i need to change to the HD 5870s Crossfire'd for example.




I know i'm too good at this, but you guys are champs :1angel: Thanks a lot  !

(sorry if this is in the wrong section! )


----------



## needhelp12345 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fail, was meant to of put *I know i'm not too good.

Not too good


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered building your own PC.You will get better parts and save money. 
Prebuilt PC's commonly use lowr quality parts to reduce costs and make the deal look much better than it is.
Two GPU's are more of a waste of money than beneficial. Two GPU's yield a small performance gain compared to the substantial increase in costs.
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient.
Have a look at these builds (using ALL quality parts) and compare prices:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## needhelp12345 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hm, 

Even if i did build my own, i'd still be wondering about this sound issue with the gtx295.
:/

Just need to know if i'd be able to get audio with this build to my TV :/


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That depends on what GPU they include. I would assume the included model would be HDMI capable but couldn't say for sure without knowing the specific GPU. Do they state a Brand & Model number for the GTX295? 
If you build your own, you can select a GPU that has HDMI and be certain you won't have any issues.
On a side note: IMHO there is no GPU worth the going price of a GTX295.


----------



## needhelp12345 (Feb 13, 2010)

Unfortunately it doesn't say :/

The only information it includes is the basic "DUAL SLI™ 1.8GB NVIDIA® GeForce™ GTX295 graphics card" at the end of the summary order page.

But yeah, i also assume it would be HDMI capable one. Be that the case, would audio be okay? 

Again, thanks for the help mate.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*NO. NO, NO, NO, NO!!!*

Alienware is the most overcharging computer company on the planet! You can get all of that for half the price of what they offer. Build your own computer. It's just a snap-in-place process, literally. But if you insist on buying a pre-made computer, here's a list in order of recommendation:


Dell (First Three Only)
iBuyPower
CyberPowerPC
TigerDirect
Newegg


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to agree alienware in it's day (2004 maybe?) was good but now they build overpriced junk.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

For audio there are several options with a nVivda card. 

Connect the cable from the s/pdif header on the motherboard/sound card, to the header on the graphics card, then sound will be passed through an hdmi cable to the tv. Retail cards usually come with a dvi-hdmi adapter, if they don't come with integrated hdmi ports.
For tv's with a pc audio in, you can run a cable from the sound cards line out, to that jack.
Soundcards also have s/pdif, usually optical and coaxial, which you run to a home theatre system.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What *grimx133* said

Also there is no need in two graphics cards wether you go sli or crossfire, it is a waste of extra money for the little gain in performance you will get.

Also I agree with the others that Alienware whilst they look sexy they are far too over priced. The system you have shown the specs for could be be built for under a grand whats Alienware charging for this 2k?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no prebuilt PC's that can offer the stability, performance and reliability of a custom build.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tyree said:


> There are no prebuilt PC's that can offer the stability, performance and reliability of a custom build.


Yes their are. their are a lot of prebuilt computers with full customization options and quality name brand parts and a 5 year warranty.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Firebolt059 said:


> Yes their are. their are a lot of prebuilt computers with full customization options and quality name brand parts and a 5 year warranty.


:laugh:


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I have an alienware, its a horrible investment. I just dropped $600 to replace all the parts (mobo went out, upgraded CPU and ram and power supply to get rid of the crud alienware shoved in it). They are pretty computers but as an alienware owner I would NOT suggest you buy one


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

You can build a system for $1500.00 that will keep pace with anything alienware has to offer

dont waste your $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's the price diffrence:
Building from Newegg.com $3014.90
Alienware $3669
Cyberpower $3391
iBuyPower $3228
OriginPC $3947

Which is cheapest? Thats right, building! (All pc's have the same specs: i7 975, 6gb Ram(same speed where possible), 5870's in crossfire, 1tb HDD, generic dvd-rw, Win7 HP, 1000w PSU)

If you REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want to build your own, I'd go with iBuyPower or Cyberpower, they seem to use the best quality parts.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats insane to spend that kind of money on a computer / you wont see any performance improvement over one I could build for under $2000.00


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

linderman said:


> thats insane to spend that kind of money on a computer / you wont see any performance improvement over one I could build for under $2000.00


While I do realize this, I just wanted to point out the amount you actually save by building on your own.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

guitarzann said:


> While I do realize this, I just wanted to point out the amount you actually save by building on your own.




*10-4 & agree with you*


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

needhelp12345 said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't say :/
> 
> The only information it includes is the basic "DUAL SLI™ 1.8GB NVIDIA® GeForce™ GTX295 graphics card" at the end of the summary order page.
> 
> ...


SLI cards use a SPDIF audio out put for HDMI, ATI cards have the audio in the HDMI output .


----------

